# Sound advice



## Mikegw82 (4 mo ago)

I have multiple sections of my display that each need to play a different looping track or sound along with the main looping music. What is the best way to approach playing multiple different sounds and songs in different parts of my layout. I’ve been using blue tooth from my phone but can only broadcast one thing generally. I’ve also link a speaker to my computer for another loop. Anyway to consolidate this to one station or cheap ways to get around it.


----------



## CharlzO (7 mo ago)

Not sure it's ideal, but my plan is to use a separate bluetooth/SD-capable speaker for each effect. For example, one room will have it's ambient fill coming from one speaker, but another radio prop will have it's own looping soundtrack from another speaker within it. The speakers I have will just loop the tracks on the SD card, so I just make one track that I want to loop, toss in the card and turn it on.


----------



## ScarEric (5 mo ago)

Mikegw82 said:


> I have multiple sections of my display that each need to play a different looping track or sound along with the main looping music. What is the best way to approach playing multiple different sounds and songs in different parts of my layout. I’ve been using blue tooth from my phone but can only broadcast one thing generally. I’ve also link a speaker to my computer for another loop. Anyway to consolidate this to one station or cheap ways to get around it.


Hey Mike,

Cowlacious Designs has lots of options when it comes to audio. The Chior Board 8 might be the perfect board for what you're looking to do. (Only $50 bucks too)

Link: Choir Board 8

Hope this helps,
-ScarEric
ScareCompany.com


----------



## GhostComments (4 mo ago)

I use a home audio amplifier and 4 speakers set along the front of my graveyard fence.
The system I use has multiple input options - SD card, Bluetooth, usb.
I use a sound file on an SD card, and it auto loops for me


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

ScarEric said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Cowlacious Designs has lots of options when it comes to audio. The Chior Board 8 might be the perfect board for what you're looking to do. (Only $50 bucks too)
> 
> ...


Interesting, I have the Tsunami but I will check this board out. Thanks for sharing.


----------

